# Will an Uber/Lyft driver be ok with me taking a few boxes to a self-storage facility?



## Anon2367

I have a few boxes that I need moved ASAP. They are small enough to fit into a 4 x 5 storage unit. I've never used Uber or Lyft before and I don't know what drivers will usually accept. The self-storage facility is only 10 minutes away from my house. Is this something most drivers would accept, or decline? Is it possible to contact a driver BEFORE he/she reaches you, so I can let them know exactly what's happening? I don't want them showing up, then deciding they don't want to make the trip.


----------



## LAuberX

NO.

rent a truck, or go to a self storage place that gives out free trucks, in L.A. they are common.


----------



## Anon2367

Just so everyone knows, I can't drive.

If I contact a moving company, will they take me and my boxes to the facility, wait for me to purchase my storage space, load my things in, and take me home?


----------



## LAuberX

lots of peeps on craigslist that will do it

and be sure to get a free month from the storage place!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

No axe to grind here, but offering a nice cash tip up front to the arriving driver would probably help. Time is money, and cash is king!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie

if you do PLEASE request XL not X.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Anon2367 said:


> I have a few boxes that I need moved ASAP. They are small enough to fit into a 4 x 5 storage unit. I've never used Uber or Lyft before and I don't know what drivers will usually accept. The self-storage facility is only 10 minutes away from my house. Is this something most drivers would accept, or decline? Is it possible to contact a driver BEFORE he/she reaches you, so I can let them know exactly what's happening? I don't want them showing up, then deciding they don't want to make the trip.


 They may or they may not, they are in no way obligated to accept ANY rider. Yes you can call or text your driver prior to thier arrival. I answered your question, i hope you can answer mine...Do you feel ok with having an Uber driver provide this service for you and recieve less than 6 dollars for thier effort?


----------



## macchiato

I once had a request like this for Lyft plus. Pax called in advance and asked if I was willing to pickup some packages to take to the post office. Mind you, this was like a week before Christmas. I said over the phone there is no way this is worth my time and effort. He seemed pretty ticked off when told this and offered to give me a tip without disclosing the amount. 

This is a waste of time for drivers. We are not your personal servant, but if you offer something up front, you might get a driver willing to help you out. 

My apologies if I sound bitter, but I've had my fair share of people taking advantage of me and my vehicle.


----------



## AllenChicago

I recall seeing a section of this forum entitled "Delivery". Maybe you'll get a good contact there, Anon2367. Good luck!


----------



## Idunno

what are you moving OP? your suspended license?


----------



## cleansafepolite

Anon2367 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I can't drive.
> 
> If I contact a moving company, will they take me and my boxes to the facility, wait for me to purchase my storage space, load my things in, and take me home?


 Have you tried asking family members to help you? They would probably do it for free.Its worth a shot, thats what family is for. You should go ask your mother.


----------



## Anon2367

Idunno said:


> what are you moving OP? your suspended license?


I'm moving my personal belongings, like clothes, shoes, files, trophies, etc.

I never had a license.



cleansafepolite said:


> They may or they may not, they are in no way obligated to accept ANY rider. Yes you can call or text your driver prior to thier arrival. I answered your question, i hope you can answer mine...Do you feel ok with having an Uber driver provide this service for you and recieve less than 6 dollars for thier effort?


I'm not familiar with Uber. I didn't know the wages were so low. To answer your question, no, I wouldn't feel OK giving a driver less than $6 for this service.


----------



## BlackWidow911

Anon2367 said:


> I'm moving my personal belongings, like clothes, shoes, files, trophies, etc.
> 
> I never had a license.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Uber. I didn't know the wages were so low. To answer your question, no, I wouldn't feel OK giving a driver less than $6 for this service.


Make sure you tell your family friends coworkers UBER is slave labor. Most drivers are not even making $5hr!


----------



## UberXTampa

Take pic of boxes, text them to driver and express the cash tip on top of the fare. Remove uncertainty and element of surprise and somebody will appreciate this kind of business.


----------



## sicky

Anon2367 said:


> I have a few boxes that I need moved ASAP. They are small enough to fit into a 4 x 5 storage unit. I've never used Uber or Lyft before and I don't know what drivers will usually accept. The self-storage facility is only 10 minutes away from my house. Is this something most drivers would accept, or decline? Is it possible to contact a driver BEFORE he/she reaches you, so I can let them know exactly what's happening? I don't want them showing up, then deciding they don't want to make the trip.


Offer the driver a $20 or more tip and you are set. most drivers will take it. order an UberXL for sure!


----------



## M_silicon_valley

NO, XL or not. rent a friggin truck and find someone to drive it.


----------



## JJS

I do it all the time. I have an XL/plus vehicle. I would encourage you to use plus service. Trying to fill a Primus may be a challenge. Still generally way cheaper than a cab. Tip is nice. call the driver and let theme know what is up is respectful.


----------



## Dirtygump

as soon as you get matched with a Driver you are able to call or text them from the app..
Let them know what you need done and they will inform you if they want to do the trip.. But let them know asap via the phone so as not to waste their time.. most likely the first person will accept and off you go... but on the other hand it may take a few requests.

but I would listen to the few good points already made
Request a XL (Uber) Or Plus (lyft) Vehicle so that you can load it all up.
a 10 minute ride would most likely only Net the driver $4-5 profit (Depending on the market) you are asking for a special request so offer a tip up front.
Time is Money have the boxes and yourself ready to go... Already book the storage space over the phone so you can unload the driver quickly and get them on their way. drivers only make pennies per minute if they are waiting for you to do paperwork.
And finally do not expect driver to load/unload the boxes for you... Most drivers I think would help you do this willingly as long as you start the loading/unloading.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Anon2367

Thanks for all the answers so far.



Dirtygump said:


> A 10 minute ride would most likely only Net the driver $4-5 profit (Depending on the market) you are asking for a special request so offer a tip up front.


Do you guys think $20 is a sufficient tip? And can I tip from the app, or do I need to bring cash?


----------



## Dirtygump

Cash only for Uber... Lyft lets you tip any amount via app


----------



## Dirtygump

as far as how much tip it all really depends on how much extra Time the loading/unloading would take and or also any other dead time..
Also are the boxes Dirty? did the driver assist or offer to assist? But I would be happy with a $20 thrown my way if you did do the other steps that have been mentioned (order correct vehicle, was ready to go, contacted me asap to inform me what was going on and did not expect me to load/unload the boxes by myself and finally where the boxes clean) heck even $10-$15 would be cool if it did not take long for the load/ unload.. but every driver is different.

what City are you looking to have this down in? Rates vary drastically from city to city.


----------



## andaas

Anon2367 said:


> Thanks for all the answers so far.
> 
> Do you guys think $20 is a sufficient tip? And can I tip from the app, or do I need to bring cash?


Lyft allows for in-app tipping. Uber does not. For me, I would be good with a $20 tip (based on 5 minutes loading, 10-15 minutes drive, 5 minutes unloading). If loading/unloading is 10 minutes on each side, maybe another $10 or so.


----------



## sicky

Anon2367 said:


> Thanks for all the answers so far.
> 
> Do you guys think $20 is a sufficient tip? And can I tip from the app, or do I need to bring cash?


We do all prefer cash. As others have said, you can't tip on the Uber app. You can't tip on Lyft app till the ride is over, so the driver has no way of knowing that you really tip $20 until later. You are better off just bringing cash.


----------



## Dirtygump

Good point about the lyft in app tipping being done after trip


----------



## negeorgia

Thank you for asking these questions up front, calling the driver and letting them know. Mention the cash. Give them a $10 when the stuff is loaded and they start driving. (Adds to you being trustworthy while enroute and eases the driver's mind that they are not being scammed). Give them a $10 or more when finished. You would be shocked at the number of times people have asked drivers for favors and then failed to tip. Including announcing that they will tip on the app when with Uber, they can't.


----------



## lyyft

several times I saw tracks driving for uber. you can try to find one of those


----------



## turnpikewarrior

As long as you load and unload, I'd hit that for an extra 20....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Anon2367 :When seeking Assistance as Rider, it IS Advisable to give Your City to help Drivers pinpoint IF they can EASILY get to Your Location. Lucky You! You've attracted the Assistance of "Notable" & Moderator LAuberX AND "Well-Known" Moderator andaas.Also, the extra details from "Well-Known"negeorgia and Floridian Dirtygump should pretty much complete the Learning Process for what is a Little More Complicated a Process than you initially imagined. Getting the Recommended Work done in Advance is KEY. Good luck! Hopefully Moving Day will be DRY.


----------



## UberXTampa

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> When seeking Assistance as Rider, it IS Advisable to give Your City to help Drivers pinpoint IF they can EASILY get to Your Location. Lucky You! You've attracted the Assistance of "Notable" & Moderator LAuberX AND "Well-Known" Moderator andaas.Also, the extra details from "Well-Known"negeorgia and Floridian Dirtygump should pretty much complete the Learning Process for what is a Little More Complicated a Process than you initially imagined.
> Getting the Recommended Work done in Advance is KEY. Good luck! Hopefully Moving Day will be DRY.


Wow!
The Bison speaks everyday language! I put my crypto book aside for this post


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

UberRUSH


Anon2367 said:


> I have a few boxes that I need moved ASAP. They are small enough to fit into a 4 x 5 storage unit. I've never used Uber or Lyft before and I don't know what drivers will usually accept. The self-storage facility is only 10 minutes away from my house. Is this something most drivers would accept, or decline? Is it possible to contact a driver BEFORE he/she reaches you, so I can let them know exactly what's happening? I don't want them showing up, then deciding they don't want to make the trip.


----------



## Anon2367

Hey everyone,

I just used Uber for the first time yesterday and got the hang of it. I decided to try the move-out today. I live in a very quiet community that's far away from everything, so it took about 2 hours for me to get matched with an UberXL driver. I text him right away to let him know what was up, and I called him. The phone kept breaking up and I explained as best I could what I was asking him to do, and eventually he got what I was saying and agreed to take the ride. I was scared he'd show up and find out he'd underestimated the amount of stuff I had...but I showed him and he said OK! He even helped me get the stuff in the car! I started to hand him his $20 tip, but he told me to wait until the end to make sure he deserved it!!!!

He took me to the storage unit, WAITED 10 MINUTES for me to register the unit and get my key, drove me in, and helped me load my things into the unit, even though I told him in the text that I would do all of that. The fare was $19.61 plus he got the $20 tip. PLUS he was 28 minutes away when he got the alert from Uber, and he STILL decided to do the trip. AND he was an older man doing a lot of bending and lifting. I really think he deserved more than a $20 tip, but that was all I had on me. and he seemed happy with it. If I had another $10 on me, I would've given it.


----------



## andaas

Glad it worked out, sounds like everyone was happy with the arrangement!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

That's great! I'm happy to hear a helpful person came through for you.


----------



## M_silicon_valley

Anon2367 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just used Uber for the first time yesterday and got the hang of it. I decided to try the move-out today. I live in a very quiet community that's far away from everything, so it took about 2 hours for me to get matched with an UberXL driver. I text him right away to let him know what was up, and I called him. The phone kept breaking up and I explained as best I could what I was asking him to do, and eventually he got what I was saying and agreed to take the ride. I was scared he'd show up and find out he'd underestimated the amount of stuff I had...but I showed him and he said OK! He even helped me get the stuff in the car! I started to hand him his $20 tip, but he told me to wait until the end to make sure he deserved it!!!!
> 
> He took me to the storage unit, WAITED 10 MINUTES for me to register the unit and get my key, drove me in, and helped me load my things into the unit, even though I told him in the text that I would do all of that. The fare was $19.61 plus he got the $20 tip. PLUS he was 28 minutes away when he got the alert from Uber, and he STILL decided to do the trip. AND he was an older man doing a lot of bending and lifting. I really think he deserved more than a $20 tip, but that was all I had on me. and he seemed happy with it. If I had another $10 on me, I would've given it.


schmuck


----------



## macchiato

So driver made $12.79 in fares (fare minus srf and uber cut). Take away gas, wear and tear...yep slave labor.


----------



## negeorgia

macchiato said:


> So driver made $12.79 in fares (fare minus srf and uber cut). Take away gas, wear and tear...yep slave labor.


Not everyone lives paycheck to paycheck. Those that don't probably do lots of things you may not currently comprehend. Foreign to you may be normal to them.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

^^^
Yep, that driver probably opens doors for women and the elderly, maybe nods and smiles to his neighbors and most likely gets thanks and smiles in return. What an odd duck he must be.


----------



## macchiato

I'm not discouraging what the driver did, but I'm all about compensating well for the work they do.


----------



## negeorgia

macchiato said:


> I'm not discouraging what the driver did, but I'm all about compensating well for the work they do.


He also got a $20 and made the requester think about having more cash for the next time. I heard from UberX drivers that got a $40.00 tip and a $65.00 tip just last Saturday. Every once in a while, we do have pax that are not clueless.


----------

